# Custom Clear Labels



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Most local print shops should have an alcohol / solvent printer able to print on clear media with sticker backer. They may just need to order the media. 

I use to work for Cafepress. We used roland's. They print and cut on 36" wide or 48" wide medium. T


----------



## Munson (Mar 16, 2014)

Good luck with that. I had a nice clear design also. After pricing, I discovered craft brown paper type labels and a b/w laser printer (mine) would save a couple hundred off the project (over 50 cents per label). I re-designed and kept the money in my pocket. It's about the honey, not the label.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

try print runner dot com Mine aren't clear, but they are high quality vinyl and they only run me slightly less than 0.12 per label, I couldn't imagine clear ones being that much more expensive


----------



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

See what a local print shop can do for you. I didn't get clear labels, but they got me 500 labels for $125 ($0.25/ea). I thought that was a fair price, and I got to support a local business (and I found out that the owner lives down the street from me, I got an instant honey sale when I picked them up ).


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I used to get clear stocks for thermal printers, sometimes the printers had issues with sensing them but they worked pretty great and weren't expensive.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a, not expensive, laser printer, b/w only. I made a label template, using adobe illustrator and photoshop , free trial. Ordered the clear stock from vistaprint, they printed beautifully, look great. 

Made some good black and white prints on good paper to make copies onto label stock for when I need more. Once the trial is over you can't print them anymore.


----------



## pezdaddy (Apr 15, 2016)

Are these waterproof labels? Are waterproof labels necessary? Thinking about labels but don't know if waterproof is really important or not.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some beekeepers like to decrystallize jarred honey by immersing the jar in warm water. If the label is a paper label, then that water is likely to damage the label. Hence, some like to use waterproof labels.


----------

